# battery for the model S plaid?



## TorqueMonster (May 22, 2021)

Hello all,
Just wanted clarification. Will the Tesla S Plaid (Not the plus) come with the new battery 4680?

Thanks!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Nothing has been confirmed, but most people feel that only the Plaid+ will offer the new cell size.

Back in October, Musk confirmed that the Model S Plaid will have 4680s:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311881562728747010
Back then, what was called "Plaid" is now being called the "Plaid+".
Since then, the "Performance" has been replaced with the "Plaid", and the "Plaid" has been renamed "Plaid+".










Note that cell chemistry will most likely be identical, regardless of the cell size. The 4680 "structural and tabless" cells allow the creation of lighter and larger batteries, but the performance of the car is unlikely to be too much better (unless Plaid+ contains additional upgrades besides the battery).


----------



## TorqueMonster (May 22, 2021)

Thanks for the clarification! and makes complete sense now.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

garsh said:


> Note that cell chemistry will most likely be identical, regardless of the cell size. The 4680 "structural and tabless" cells allow the creation of lighter and larger batteries, but the performance of the car is unlikely to be too much better (unless Plaid+ contains additional upgrades besides the battery).


The charging performance could vary significantly.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

iChris93 said:


> The charging performance could vary significantly.


Peak charging rates could be higher - that can be limited by the ability of the cell tab to transfer current.
A better cooling system could allow charging at higher rates to be sustained more often.
But when the supercharging rate starts throttling down as the battery gets more full, that is due mainly to cell chemistry, so that will probably end up being the same.
But then again, a larger capacity battery can have higher charging rates at all points compared to a smaller battery.

So yeah, charging should be greatly improved.


----------

